# CFE hikes up to 300% in Baja



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

CFE hikes up to 300% threaten industry

Whopping rate increases in Baja California trigger protest by industry leaders.
Mexico News Daily | Friday, January 12, 2018

Skyrocketing electricity prices in Baja California will cause companies to close, jobs and investment to be lost and send the cost of living through the roof, business groups warn.

There are two main reasons behind the sudden price hike.

First, the state’s electricity network is not connected to the rest of the country and second and most significant, the Energy Regulatory Commission (CRE) introduced a new pricing model.

https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/cfe-hikes-up-to-300-threaten-industry/


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I have not been able to find the CFE rate schedule for 2018.

I did find this information - but there is no data for 2018.
Aviso Importante

And this being Jan 14th - I'm not sure anyone has actually received a bill for 2018 yet.

Just for giggles - does anyone know what rate zone Baja falls into ? Normally CFE is much more lenient towards those hot, lower population areas. We - on the other hand are in zone 1 - the most expensive/least lenient.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Same thing for all at our condo complex in Puerto Vallarta, December CFE about 300% more than what it should have been. some saying its because our condo complex is on commercial rate not residential. Personally we used a/c about 10 hrs a day for first 3 weeks in November and our Demanda Facturable was 6, and November bill was $2372, we didn't use a/c at all in December and our Demanda Facturable was 1, so should have been approx $600 - $700 but was $1928. Luckily we have gas stove, dryer and water heater. Its now about 6 times the cost of electric for our condo in BC, and there we have electric stove


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I have no experience with commercial vs residential rates - but it sounds like (if you were residential) you were hit with DAC penalties - where the rates per kwh ARE 300% times the basic rate. 

Since installing our PV system we have never paid more than 25 pesos/month. We still have perhaps 5 more years before we recoup all the costs of that system - but if they increase rates that should shorten our recoup time.

Gas here is always going up. Now that expense may have doubled in the last couple years.

In Florida we did not have gas expense but there were many many months where our electric ran something like $300-500 dollars a month. That is on top of the water/sewage/trash fee of between $100-200/month. And the property taxes which were about $14,000/yr.


----------



## 4Lionsnbaja (Nov 12, 2017)

lat19n said:


> does anyone know what rate zone Baja falls into ? Normally CFE is much more lenient towards those hot, lower population areas. We - on the other hand are in zone 1 - the most expensive/least lenient.


Here in Ensenada I'm paying tarifa 01 but weather varies greatly here in Baja, in Ensenada we average 80 degree summers, Mexicali 110 degrees.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

It is amazing just how widely our bills can vary from the AC months to the cooler months, but at the bills shown businesses will indeed move out of that area.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

I saw this article a few days again and I'm not looking forward towards the next electric bill. With natural gas going up $300 pesos from a year ago I can definitely see why so many people would be upset.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

NCas said:


> With natural gas going up $300 pesos from a year ago I can definitely see why so many people would be upset.


Natural gas or propane?


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Electrical rate hike reduced in Baja*

New article on Mexico News Daily says..""300% increase for industrial customers in Baja California cut back to 4.7%""....., Hope it applies to everyone hit with the 300% increase....


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

gringotim said:


> Same thing for all at our condo complex in Puerto Vallarta, December CFE about 300% more than what it should have been. some saying its because our condo complex is on commercial rate not residential. Personally we used a/c about 10 hrs a day for first 3 weeks in November and our Demanda Facturable was 6, and November bill was $2372, we didn't use a/c at all in December and our Demanda Facturable was 1, so should have been approx $600 - $700 but was $1928. Luckily we have gas stove, dryer and water heater. Its now about 6 times the cost of electric for our condo in BC, and there we have electric stove


If you check your CFE bills I bet you are in the DAC rate instead of the highly subsidized rates for KWHs.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> If you check your CFE bills I bet you are in the DAC rate instead of the highly subsidized rates for KWHs.


Which was exactly my point in post #4 on this thread.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

lat19n said:


> Which was exactly my point in post #4 on this thread.


I know. I was interested and would like to get his feedback. 

Industrial properties can install and maintain their own stepdown transfomers at a 50% cost reduction per KWH in Mexico. That is why you sometimes see them on or near industrial/commercial buildings in stange places; even in the middle of a sidewalk or a parking space.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

RickS said:


> Natural gas or propane?


To be honest I don't know it's the 45k 'cylindros' that I order every so often. I guess I really never thought about it maybe because I was used to only electric in the states that I never bother to ask what gas was in these big cylinders down here.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

NCas said:


> To be honest I don't know it's the 45k 'cylindros' that I order every so often. I guess I really never thought about it maybe because I was used to only electric in the states that I never bother to ask what gas was in these big cylinders down here.


Probably propane and probably 30 kg gas plus 5 kg for cylinder for a total of 35 kg.


----------

